# The whole story



## Mrs. Rampant

Hi Everyone,

My name's Betty Lou McNabb-Read, and Nigel Read (Rampant) is my husband. I've been looking for a way to let folks know what's going on with Nigel's health, because I've started hearing some inaccurate rumours, and I want people to know the truth. I know Nigel spends some time on here, as do a number of his friends and acquaintances, so here I am. This is my first post on Archery Talk.

In 1992, Nigel was diagnosed with a liver condition known as Primary Sclerosing Cholangitis. It is not contagious, nor is it hereditary. In fact, doctors don't really know what causes it. He has never been a drinker or a smoker, and has always been extremely athletic and very conscious of proper nutrition; the health freak of the family. He was hospitalized in December 1992 for a week, and again in December 1993 for ten days. After that he learned how to manage the condition through nutrition, exercise, medication, and lots of rest. This kept him quite stable, with the exception of a few flares (treated with antibiotics), until last November. That's when the bottom seemed to drop out, and he has been rapidly deteriorating ever since. 

His doctors say that his liver is all used up. It's hard to imagine that someone so fit and strong could change so much in only 6 or 8 months, but he's gone from 195 pounds of muscle with very little fat to 185 pounds of skin, bones and retained water. I don't know how much water he's carrying around, but his legs and abdomen are extremely bloated. He looks 9 months pregnant, and his muscle mass is gone. His flexed bicep is 11 inches around.

He's been shooting a Parker crossbow, and although he only got out 4 times during the season, he was able to get a nice turkey with it. He’s also been enthusiastic about the new possibilities that a crossbow will open up for deer season, which I can only hope he’s well enough for. His goal right now is to shoot the 3D Provincials, which I'm against, and he wanted to go to the recent 3D shoot at York County in preparation. I only agreed to that if he'd take myself or my daughter Miranda to look after him and carry his things. He shot with Ross Hildebrandt, who was an absolute Godsend. (Thank you Ross!) He cocked Nigel's bow for almost every shot, and Miranda and I carried a chair for him along with the rest of his things. The day absolutely wiped him out, but he wouldn't quit, which I kept giving him trouble for. He tripped and fell once in the afternoon, face down in the dirt, and was a bit stunned and too weak to get up. It took him a few seconds to even be able to move, and when Ross and I did get him up he was so embarrassed and upset it was difficult to watch. It was also difficult to watch some guys giving him a really hard time about shooting a crossbow, even though there's no way he can shoot a compound right now.

Nigel's known ever since he was diagnosed that sooner or later he would need a liver transplant. It was never a question of if... it was always a question of when. That's why he's worked so hard at staying as healthy as possible. There are two ways to go with a transplant: get a full liver from a cadaver (accident victim or whatever), or get a portion of a liver from a live donor. With a cadaveric donor, the old liver is simply removed and replaced with the donated one. Naturally, the new one undergoes extensive testing to maximize the chances of a successful procedure.

With a live donor, a willing participant must be found, then the testing begins. The first step is blood typing; Nigel is type ‘B’, so he needs a donor that is either type ‘B’ or type ‘O’. The positive/negative designation makes no difference. The next series of tests is comprised of extensive blood work, an ECG, abdominal CT, chest x-ray, ultrasound, and MRI. After the initial blood typing, these tests can be completed in a single day to minimize inconvenience to the potential donor. Once a suitable donor is found, he or she is assigned their own support team at the hospital (Toronto General), and a surgery date is set at the discretion of the donor. Approximately 60% of the liver is transplanted, and the amazing part is that in both donor and recipient it grows back to 90% of its original size in about 6 weeks. We only need 20% to function properly. The donor is able to leave the hospital after 5 to 7 days, and needs about 6 to 10 weeks recovery time before returning to work. TGH has performed over 300 live donor transplants, all successfully. There are programs available from EI and The Trillium Foundation to cover the donor’s loss of income while recuperating. The donor will receive all the help they need from their support team in getting these programs set up. 

Nigel’s doctors placed him on the transplant list in early April this year, at which time he was given a pager to be carried at all times. We soon realized that this was merely a formality when two of his doctors sat him down and told him that he would never hear the pager beep. His only chance was to find a live donor. They said the average wait for a liver from a cadaver for a type B recipient is 3 years. Then they said that without a liver from a live donor he’d be dead within a year. So far, eleven different people have offered to be his donor, but after testing have been rejected for various reasons. The eleventh, Nigel’s sister, was our last known possibility.

As I re-read this I realize that I had more than one reason for writing. Yes, I wanted to correct the misinformation; Nigel’s a very private person and has told precious few people about any of this. It’s also become obvious that I’m hoping someone that didn’t know the situation will be interested enough to come forward and ask for more information. I know it’s a huge thing to even consider, but if there’s someone that even thinks it may be something they could do, please give it some serious thought, and contact me if you have any questions you’d like answered. We were only married last September, and I’m not ready to give him up just yet.

Blessings, and thanks for reading.

Reverend Betty Lou McNabb-Read 705 437-3959
(Mrs. Rampant)


----------



## pintojk

Nigel has always been a good friend, and a great competitor, and I know God will keep watch over him at this time.

Both you and Nigel will be in my familys prayers.

God bless

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r

You and Nigel will be in our prayers. Nigel is a great guy. Hope you find a match soon!
Rob.


----------



## crk

Sorry to hear about Nigels condition.He is very fortunate to have a loving and caring wife.Your family is in our prayers.God bless.


----------



## crazymoose

Prayers sent from Laura and I. 
I'm sure I can speak on behalf of the Durham Archers as well.
Get well soon.

Best Regards,

Paul


----------



## Bow bandit

Hey Nigel, I hope you get some good news on a donor soon, you always have been a tough competitor! hang in there. If you need anything give me a call I am just around the corner...


----------



## DODGE-3D

Prayers Sent, God Bless. Dan


----------



## 3--d

I hope things work out well Nigel

Andy


----------



## Mrs. Rampant

Nigel and I thank you all very much for your kind words and support. It's really meant a lot to Nigel this past couple of days. He still wants to go to the 3D Provincials next month, but I really don't see how he'll be able to manage it. He can be a little stubborn though (has anyone else noticed?) so we'll see. 

Blessings
Betty Lou and Nigel


----------



## pintojk

Mrs. Rampant said:


> Nigel and I thank you all very much for your kind words and support. It's really meant a lot to Nigel this past couple of days. He still wants to go to the 3D Provincials next month, but I really don't see how he'll be able to manage it. He can be a little stubborn though (has anyone else noticed?) so we'll see.
> 
> Blessings
> Betty Lou and Nigel


Nigel's stubborn ???  :noidea: :lol: 

I hope he can attend, as hard as it may be for him, the benefits of being able to do something you love can be excellent therapy :thumb:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter

Prayers are sent for a good freind and great competitor that I have had privalege to shoot with many times.



Chris.


----------



## ontario moose

*get better soon*

Hey Nigel.. get better soon.. there's some big deer left for you.

our prayers are for you and your family for something good to happen... 

Gilles


----------



## Mrs. Rampant

*Update*

Hi Everyone,

Here's an update on Nigel...
The last two weeks have been pretty rough, and he'd been on the verge of going to the ER for at least a week. I finally took him to Toronto General Hospital ER last Tuesday morning, June 16, complaining of extreme discomfort caused by edema and the dramatic abdominal distention and lower body swelling that it causes. This was coupled with very rapid and shallow breathing. I had wanted to take him the previous Sunday night but he refused, asking for a few minutes to try to gain control of his breathing, which he was able to do unaided. As he settled down, I agreed to wait and see how he was in the morning, but not before I got him to promise to let me take him the very next time he felt so bad. Tuesday morning was close enough for both of us, so I called our friends Rachel and Greg, and Greg drove us to the ER.
A sample of the fluid in his abdomen was drawn off to be cultured and tested for infection, and the usual battery of tests began. They intended to tap his abdomen in order to drain as much fluid as possible but needed to know that there was no infection present in order to minimize the chance of introducing infection into the bloodstream etc., since the tap is inserted through the abdominal wall as well as through the peritoneum (the membrane that lines the abdominal cavity). 
Reduction in platelet count, which has a lot to do with how quickly your blood clots, is a normal part of Nigel's condition, so an IV of vitamin K was administered to thicken his blood and aid in clotting, in anticipation of the draining procedure. IV antibiotics were also started.
Wednesday, June 17, while waiting for the cultures which normally take a minimum of 24 hours, it was decided to begin IV diuretics in hopes of stimulating drainage without the invasive procedure. (He has been on two oral diuretics for weeks already.)
Thursday, June 18, the cultures said no infection was present so the decision was made to go ahead with the tap, right after an ultrasound. They anticipated drawing at least 3 litres, but were only able to get 800ml. There was definitely at least 3 litres there, but they just couldn't get it, so that was a little disappointing.
On another note, blood tests showed that Nigel had a bilirubin count higher than it's ever been before. A high bilirubin count is what causes a person to look jaundiced (yellow). The normal range for the bilirubin count is between 2 and 18 umol/l. Nigel's tests showed a count of 272, which is over 1,500% what it should be. 
Friday, June 19, Nigel's doctors said they were reluctant to repeat the tap so soon, and gave him the option of going home that afternoon with increased oral diuretics and antibiotics, or staying until Saturday on the IV. He'd had enough and just wanted to go home, saying that it was exhausting being in the hospital. There was always something going on, and it seemed like every time he dozed off during the day he was wakened a few minutes later by one thing or another, then he was unable to sleep at night. He was being woken at 7 a.m. every morning for blood work, which was often only an hour or two after finally getting to sleep. Early one morning I had him outside in a wheelchair from 2 a.m. until 4:30 a.m. because he just couldn't sleep and wanted some fresh(er) air. The city seemed so peaceful... quiet and unhurried, but still with that underlying hum. It was a nice cool night, and he really enjoyed it. I kept urging him to go back inside as I feared it was a little too cool, but he kept refusing until he started feeling sleepy. I finally got him into bed by 4:45 and he slept right away... until they woke him for blood at 7.
So... we got him home Friday evening. He's been a little better since, but still very distended and swollen, and very tired.
Thanks to all who have sent notes of encouragement, or have taken the time to call or visit. It really means a lot to both of us. Special thanks to those that have had, or are having their blood typed. We don't have any solid candidates yet, but we really appreciate your generosity and selflessness!

Blessings,
Betty Lou


----------



## Pierre Couture

Prayers sent to both of you


----------



## cdhunter

prayers sent. be strong, be brave, what ever you do don't give up the fight and remember these colours don't run.


----------



## Nudlebush

Hey Nigel
I know you're a tough competitor and one determined guy!

I know you have the courage to beat this condition and I wish you all the best!

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Betty Lou

Andy, Cindy and Ryan


----------



## russ

Is there any news? Every time I stop in this forum, I look to see if there's updates.


----------



## Pidge

*Get Well Nigel*

I have known Nigel for many years but have dropped out of the competitive 3D and target seen for a few years now. He is a great guy that I have had the pleasure to shoot with many times and I am very sad to hear you are in such poor health. My prayers will be with you for a proper liver donor and good health. I will be watching this thread in the future and get well soon....Pidge:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrs. Rampant

*Latest News*

Hello Everyone,

Thank you so much for your continued support and well wishes. I know that an update is long overdue, and I apologize for that. 
Things have been quite hectic as Nigel's condition continues to deteriorate rapidly. He's still losing muscle mass, when there really didn't appear to be much left to lose. The doctors estimate he's been carrying approximately 11 litres of fluid around in his abdomen and lower extremities, and he's been on the verge of going back to the ER several times. He was at an appointment in Toronto last Wednesday, July 15, when the doctors determined that he needed to be prioritized, and that potential donors needed to be assessed more quickly. Also, he couldn't continue to carry the amount of fluid that he had been. He already had an appointment booked for this past Tuesday, July 21, and it was rearranged to include an Abdominal Tap to drain some fluid. We shouldn't have waited. He had a horrific weekend, with Sunday being his worst day yet. He was extremely short of breath, and was in an all but intolerable amount of pain on his left side, through the ribs and up into the clavicle area, and under the left scapula. No amount of Tylenol 3 would manage the pain. If not for the appointment on Tuesday we would definitely have been back at the ER, but he kept refusing as he wished to avoid any possibility of picking up a bug there. Even something as simple as a sore throat could jeopardize his chances of getting into the OR if the opportunity arose. 

After a good meal Sunday night at about 10:30, he finally started to feel a little better, and was able to get some sleep by 2 a.m. Monday was slightly better again, making him even more determined to hold out until Tuesday. 

We arrived at TGH at 7:00 a.m. for the 9:00 appointment, and they took him straight in and got him prepped. They had hoped to get 6 or 7 litres off, but only got 3. That 3 was a huge help though, as it reduced the pressure on all the internal organs, and allowed him to breathe much more easily. 
While investigating the cause of the pain on his left side, they determined that there is fluid accumulating in his left lung. After the Tap, the pain was reduced, and while he's still very sore and tender there, it's once again manageable. He's back at TGH next Tuesday, July 28 for another Tap, so we should be able to get rid of some more fluid then.

On to more permanent solutions... My sister, Mary Lou, has now progressed further into potential donor testing than any other candidate. Her final assessments are July 30 and 31, and consist of a heart echo, more blood work, and interviews with surgeons, the anaesthetist, and at least two psychologists. Meanwhile, my brother Bob is beginning the first round of tests on July 28 and 29, just in case.

So, maybe we'll have some good news soon... maybe not. All we can do is bide our time and see what develops; and continue to pray for good things to happen. Once again, we extend our most sincere thanks to those that are praying for us and keeping us in their thoughts. Thanks also to those that have visited and done what they can to help. You're in our prayers too, and your kindnesses will not be forgotten.

Blessings
Betty Lou and Nigel


----------



## Pierre Couture

Thanks for the update. Prayers sent.


----------



## Nudlebush

Betty Lou 
I just got back from the National shoot in northern Que where everyone from the Ontario archers, circle of friends(Thunder Bay to Cornwall) were wishing and praying for Nigels wellfare.

Please extend our thoughts and prayers to Nigel from all of us.

Andy


----------



## ZarkSniper

Let me say to you Nigel, all my hopes and wishes are for you to get the liver you need and to see you back...kick'n azz on the range.


Jason


----------



## trapper1

Our thoughts and hopes are with you.


Rick and Louise


----------



## pintojk

some great news this morning ..... a cadaver donor has been found and Nigel's in transplant surgery right now !!!

if we all can say a prayer for Nigel it would be appreciated, and I'll post up updates as soon as I get more information.


----------



## thunderbolt

Great news! Hope all goes well with the surgery and he is feeling a lot better in the coming days...


----------



## Pierre Couture

pintojk said:


> some great news this morning ..... a cadaver donor has been found and Nigel's in transplant surgery right now !!!
> 
> if we all can say a prayer for Nigel it would be appreciated, and I'll post up updates as soon as I get more information.


Prayers sent:thumb:


----------



## ontario moose

*see you on the shooting range in a month!*

Quick recovery Nigel and see you at the next 3d tournament at York County in September.. if not hopefully you can get out and get that deer on season's openner..

Thinking that all goes well and you're back your old self in no time!

Gilles


----------



## Miss Pink

that is great news Pinto

our thoughts and prayers are with the whole family

Leigh-Ann and Troy


----------



## Stash

Let's share some of those thoughts for the family of the donor...


----------



## russ

Stash said:


> Let's share some of those thoughts for the family of the donor...


ditto


----------



## pintojk

Stash said:


> Let's share some of those thoughts for the family of the donor...


well said :thumb:


----------



## Miss Pink

That's so true. Thanks to the donor family as well.


----------



## pintojk

after 10 hours of surgery, Nigel's finally headed off to ICU.

Just spoke with Betty Lou and the doctors said everything went great 

I'm sure the next few days will be tough ones for him, so please keep your prayers coming :thumb:


----------



## shakyshot

Thats great news and our thoughts for speedy recovery

Shawn


----------



## Miss Pink

Great news pinto... I have been waiting to hear that all day!!!


----------



## 3D-GURU

John;

AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!! I will be keeping them in my mind, and as Stash said, prayers go out to both him and his family, along with the donor's family. Nig is a fighter, and I am sure he will pull through this fine. 

Hopefully, at least something good can come from someone else's tragedy. 

Rob


----------



## FiFi

So great to hear good news like this, here's to Nigel's quick recovery and a huge thanks to the donor family without whom there would have been no surgery today.


----------



## trapper1

Fantastic news, hope the recovery is speedy. And you back on your feet in no time.
Rick


----------



## cdhunter

great news for nigel and his family and my condolences and thanks to the donors family.


----------



## pintojk

this mornings update .....

Nigel's doing extremely well 

He's had his breathing tube removed, and is producing bile, so the doctors think he may be removed from ICU in the next 24-36 hours :thumb:


----------



## coptor doctor

*Nigel*

Great new Nigel all the best after that serious a surgery and recovered enough in in 24-36 hours to get out of ICU.. I knew you were a better man than me takes me that long to recover from a York Shoot.... All the best Hoping to see pictures of this falls hunts.. 
Carl


----------



## Pierre Couture

Glad to hear the latest news:thumb:


----------



## travski

Pierre Couture said:


> Glad to hear the latest news:thumb:


Great to hear All the best from my family to yours


----------



## F/F 3Der

That is great news. Here's to a speedy recovery and seeing you out hunting and competing in the near future.

Randy


----------



## shakyshot

exelent news! keep the good news flowing.
all the best to Nigel and familly

Shawn


----------



## pintojk

my text from Betty Lou about an hour ago 

"Nigel was moved to transplant stepdown around 1 today.

*He walked to his new room.*

He's had a couple of good sleeps.

He's doing very well."

:mg: Holy Schmoly !!! :thumb:

glad to hear Nigels up and atèm so soon :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture

pintojk said:


> my text from Betty Lou about an hour ago
> 
> "Nigel was moved to transplant stepdown around 1 today.
> 
> *He walked to his new room.*
> 
> He's had a couple of good sleeps.
> 
> He's doing very well."
> 
> :mg: Holy Schmoly !!! :thumb:
> 
> glad to hear Nigels up and atèm so soon :thumb:


:whoo: Maybe not up to :darkbeer: yet, but this is GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Stash

So, when will he be back making strings???? :lol:

Great news, here's to a speedy recovery.:darkbeer:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter

Great to hear the good news, hope to see some more pics of those big bucks Nigel has a knack for.


Good luck, Chris.


----------



## Backlash

I'm extremely happy things are going well and pray they continue until Nigel has a full recovery. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Miss Pink

pintojk said:


> my text from Betty Lou about an hour ago
> 
> "Nigel was moved to transplant stepdown around 1 today.
> 
> *He walked to his new room.*
> 
> He's had a couple of good sleeps.
> 
> He's doing very well."
> 
> :mg: Holy Schmoly !!! :thumb:
> 
> glad to hear Nigels up and atèm so soon :thumb:



Best news I have heard all day!!!

Thanks Pinto


----------



## Guest

Awesome news, I will let all at the field champs know this weekend, keep us updated.


----------



## Pic

Fantastic news.....!!!!


----------



## pintojk

had a great visit with Nigel yesterday :thumb:

his counts are getting better, and he should be moved to a regular room shortly. 

funny, you think after major surgery like this he'd be hospitalized for months, but instead he'll be spending most of his recovery time in a condo in central TO 

many of asked for an addy to send cards etc. but it's still unknown where he'll be from day to day so if you're wanting to send a card please send it to the addy below and Miranda will take them to him. 

Nigel Read
43 Isle Vista Drive
Pefferlaw, Ont.
L0E 1N0


----------



## araz2114

Thanx for the call this morning John. I am really glad to hear that Nigel is doing great. 

Thoughts and Prayers sent.

Chris


----------



## btmckay

This is awesome news. Heres to a speedy
full recovery.
Brian


----------



## pintojk

quick update .....

Nigel has been moved to the 7th floor, but is having some issues with pain management and has been running a fever (Doc's are worried bout that )

Hopefully it's just a minor setback, but we'll keep him in our thoughts/prayers till this passes .....


----------



## Xslayer

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Bruce


----------



## BigSensFan

I am new to the forum ( a week or so) but I read the whole topic and want to let you know I am praying that Nigel does well with the transplant.


Dale Sanger (Pastor)


----------



## thunderbolt

Pintobean:smile:

Any update on Nigel? Hope he's feeling better!


----------



## pintojk

fevers subsided, doing well, haven't talked to him yet today, but will update as soon as I can


----------



## DODGE-3D

We are praying for you .


----------



## Big F

*Nigel*

Good to hear a donor was found and the surgery went through well. We've all been thinking about him. Looking forward to seeing you in the near future. 

Andrew


----------



## Pic

I spoke to Nigel the other night, all is going well, he's eating like a hungry grizzly...as he has lots of muscle to make up. But otherr than that, he's in good spirits, very positive and looking to the fall, to get out hunting....what awesome news!!!!

Serge


----------



## pintojk

looks like my last post was deleted in the latest update 

Nigel was back under the knife Tuesday, his hemoglobins been up and down, and the Doctors wanted to take a look see to make sure all's well.

He needed a blood transfusion, and is in a lot of pain right now so please say a prayer for him if you get a chance.

Will try to update later today .....


----------



## Pierre Couture

Prayers sent :thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt

Here's hoping for a healthy recovery from this minor hiccup!


----------



## pintojk

Nigel's been moved back down to his regular room. walking again, eating, and getting some sleep (pain managements better) ..... good news all around so far :thumb:


----------



## pintojk

Nigel's postop progress continues at a good pace :thumb:

Had a great chat with him last night, sounding like his old self again 

Pain's still a problem, but he's up and walking around the hospital and eating well 

Hopefully he'll be released soon so he can continue his recovery at home


----------



## ZarkSniper

Haven't been on for a bit and I'm glad to hear things are going better for Nigel...thanks for the continued updates pinto.

Hope for a speedy recovery Nigel


----------



## Pierre Couture

Any other news lately?:noidea:


----------



## pintojk

Pierre Couture said:


> Any other news lately?:noidea:


sorry folks ..... on vacation :embara:

hopefully Nigel will be able to move out of the hospital this week and enjoy his road to recovery in a condo in TO :thumb:

will post up as soon as I hear something


----------



## coptor doctor

*Nigel*

Rumour has it Nigel is out of the hospital and spent his 1 year anniversary with his Wife last night.. hope the rumour was true.. good on ya nigel..:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk

coptor doctor said:


> Rumour has it Nigel is out of the hospital and spent his 1 year anniversary with his Wife last night.. hope the rumour was true.. good on ya nigel..:darkbeer:


sorry for the delay :embara: been quite hectic of late :sad:

Nigel has been released and is recovering in a condo in Toronto, luckily they were able to spend their first anniversary together in comfort :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture

:whoo::cheers:


----------



## shakyshot

Now that is some GREAT news:clap::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## pintojk

a bit of a set back, he was re-admitted last night due to an infection 

hopefully he'll be out soon


----------



## GenesisAlpha

He has been in our prayers since we saw Betty Lou's first post. We all need to up our game and say a few extra to help him through these post operative issues.

Bob


----------



## Rampant

Hi Everyone,
First, let me say *Thank You So Much!* for all the support, prayers, and well wishes that you've sent my way. It's really meant a lot to my family and I, and we appreciate it more than words can convey. Thank You.
Yes, I was out for a few days, then re-admitted last Monday. I was released again today, after days of tests etc. They re-adjusted my meds, pulled my staples, and gave me the boot.
I'm at home in Pefferlaw now, for the first time in over 5 weeks. It's nice and quiet, and I should be able to get a good night's sleep. (Which is virtually impossible in a hospital.) In fact, I'm off to bed right now. I'll write more about my experiences soon.

Nigel

PS... thanks John for keeping the thread up to date!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter

Nigel it is great to hear from you, I hope you have a very speedy recovery.



Chris.


----------



## ontario moose

*awesome*

nice to hear you're back home.. road to recovery!

take care Nigel

Gilles


----------



## pintojk

ontario moose said:


> nice to hear you're back home.. road to recovery!
> 
> take care Nigel
> 
> Gilles


+1 :thumb:


----------



## shakyshot

Best news I've heard in a long while!

Best wishes and a speedy recovery Nigel!


----------



## Pierre Couture

:tea: Welcome back Nigel


----------



## 3D-GURU

Just in time to get out scouting!!!!!! Season is only a couple weeks away, you know??

Good to hear that you are back home now. That is definitely a good sign.

Will call you in a few days to see how things are going.

Rob


----------



## trapper1

good going Nigel, :thumbs_up


----------



## shakyshot

Not so sure about the scouting part but heres to a complete recovery
and a well deserved break from the rest of it all


----------



## DODGE-3D

Good luck buddy.


----------



## pintojk

shakyshot said:


> Not so sure about the scouting part but heres to a complete recovery
> and a well deserved break from the rest of it all


hopefully Nigel will be able to get out turkey hunting, no treestand, comfy chair in a ground blind ..... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pic

Welcome home Nigel...glad to hear your doing good...:wink::darkbeer:

Serge


----------



## Pidge

Great to hear your doing well Nigel. Good to hear some good news for a change. Hope your feeling better.....Pidge:darkbeer:


----------



## Rampant

*Here's what happened...*

Hi Everyone,

Here’s what I’ve been up to for the past few weeks. I know I should have been out scouting and setting stands instead of laying around in bed, but… 

What an experience... Betty Lou and my sister Tanya took me to TGH at 0900 on Tues, Aug 4 for my weekly tap. Over the next few hours, Dr Marco Puglia drained 5.25 litres of fluid from my abdomen, and told me 3 or 4 times that they were going to admit me. I kept insisting that I just wanted to go home.

I was in a very bad way; off in my own little world, and quite confused and incoherent at times. I'd been that way for 2 or 3 days. I was so bad that I still can’t remember Dr Puglia at all; even after spending several hours with him while he stuck a giant harpoon into my stomach. 

Dr Puglia was consulting with Dr George Therapondos, who had also been in to see me several times during the day. Finally, they came into the room and said, "We're admitting you. We need to send you to the emergency department to get you properly admitted. You won't have to wait around, they'll be expecting you." They then called emerg and told them to have a stretcher ready for me as I was in no shape to be sitting in a wheelchair.(!) We arrived in emerg at 1600 and I was helped onto the stretcher. I was barely settled when Dr Puglia arrived with another doctor, who introduced himself as Dr Anand Ghanekar. Dr Ghanekar did all the talking, beginning with the usual, "How are you feeling?" He then asked, “Has anyone told you what’s happening?” We all looked at each other and shook our heads. He said, “We have a liver for you.” He just smiled at me and said nothing more as the implications of his words worked their way into my brain. It took a few seconds, then I completely dissolved into a quivering, blubbering, sniffling mess, and just thanked him over and over again. Well; the three of us were all the same. As we regained our composure, Dr Ghanekar explained that he had actually signed for the liver on my behalf without even knowing that I was being admitted, or even that I was at the hospital. 
Dr G also said that I would be taken straight back up to the 10th floor to be prepped for surgery, which would likely begin sometime overnight, and that he would be my surgeon. He would be assisted by a young surgeon from Melbourne, Dr Adrian Fox. 

So, at 0300 on the morning of Wednesday, August 5, 2009, I was rolled into the OR and strapped onto the operating table. The last vision I remember having in my head before I went under was of Betty Lou and my Nan (Grandma), stood holding hands and smiling at me. 

Ten hours later, when Dr G came out for his initial post-op chat with my family, he said that everything had gone very well, and that the new liver was already producing bile. The most difficult part of the procedure was getting the old liver out through the incision, and its not a small incision by any means. My old liver was very swollen, and hard as a lump of wood; one solid mass of scar tissue. 

I woke up in ICU on the afternoon of the 5th, and in spite of the heavy sedation immediately began fighting with the respirator tube in my throat, and trying to pull it out. The doc gradually weaned me off the oxygen that the respirator was providing and had it removed. I settled down immediately and apparently told the young doctor that had removed the tube that he was my new best friend. Then I went to sleep. At that point I had 4 drains removing fluid from various locations, and I was constantly monitored for heart rate, blood pressure, and blood oxygen content. At the same time, I had 14 different IV bags draining their contents into me! My family took turns coming in to see me, but I barely remember any of that.

I woke early the next morning to the smiling faces of Betty Lou, and Adrienne Nelson, the ICU nurse that would literally spend the next 12 hours at my bedside. She said that she’d like to get me up and have me sit in a chair sometime in the afternoon. When the time came though, I said I’d rather go for a walk. She said that might be pushing it a bit, but let’s see how I handled standing up. I stood up just fine, and I still wanted to walk. First, she went and got a wheel chair to follow me with. She said we’d just walk to the doorway of my room then come back, and she’d keep the wheelchair right behind me so I could sit down whenever I needed to. I got to the doorway and she said, “OK, back to bed.” 
I had other ideas. I’d seen a window about 80 yards away, at the far end of the hallway with sunshine just streaming in. I said, “I want to look out that window.” She was hesitant but I insisted I was fine, so away we went. I was a bit wobbly at first and I took a couple of rest stops, but made it without incident. I had a wonderful view of a sundrenched University Ave/Gerrard St. 
Adrienne said, “If you stand over here you can see the CN Tower…”
Pointing to a big mature maple, I said, “I’d rather look at that tree there.” So there I stood for the next 20 minutes, just enjoying the view from the 10th floor. Then I walked back to my room and went back to bed. 

The next day, Friday Aug 7, Dr Therapondos came in and said, “A lot of people are talking about you. You’re a bit of a legend in your own time… You’re the first liver transplant recipient ever to be up and walking around the day after the surgery.” 
Later that day they told me I was being moved to the step-down unit. I'd been planning on going for a walk, but I thought I’d just walk to my new room when the time came, and that would serve as my walk for the day. Adrienne said that it was a long walk; about 3 times further than I’d walked the previous day, so I said I’d walk as far as I could, then I’d sit in the wheelchair. As we left my room and walked past the nurses station, I heard one of the other nurses say to Adrienne, “There’s no way he’ll make it all the way over there…” That just galvanized my resolve; nothing would make me sit in the chair now… and I didn’t.

I awoke the next morning, Sat Aug 8, feeling a little rough. I was retaining fluid in my abdomen again, and it was causing me some discomfort. My appetite, which had been enormous since the surgery, was quite diminished, and I felt lethargic. In the afternoon, they moved me from the step-down unit to a regular room, in the Transplant Unit on the 7th floor.
Sunday morning I was even worse. More ascites (retained fluid), much more discomfort, no appetite, and there was no way I was going for a walk today. The docs said I had an infection, so they started me on a new course of IV anti-biotics. There was also a small blood clot in my neck, where the main line IV had been for the surgery, so they had me on IV heparin 24 hours a day. Sunday evening, I decided that I was going for a walk after all. I chose the shortest route possible, but I was pleased with myself for making the effort.

Monday Aug 10, I felt much better and my appetite was back. A Dr Hammad came in and said that they were considering sending me for a Laparotomy, which is done under general anaesthesia, and involves the re-opening of the incision. The abdominal cavity is then inspected and cleaned, removing any post surgical debris. A biopsy is taken, along with numerous swabs to be cultured. Then they button you back up and send you on your merry way, none the worse for the wear. Sounds good in theory…

After some up and down on my bloodwork numbers they decided that yes, I was going for the Laparotomy. Wed, Aug 19, at 3:00 in the afternoon I was wheeled in and strapped down once again. I was assured I’d come away from the procedure feeling like ‘a million bucks’. In fact, it left me feeling like a bag of smashed apples. It hit me much harder than the original surgery had, and I was really in rough shape for more than a week afterwards. They said it all went very well, and they hadn’t found anything that was cause for any great concern, but the biopsy showed that I’d experienced a low-grade rejection of the liver. Medications were adjusted accordingly.

A week later I was finally starting to feel pretty good again, but still very tender. The docs came in on Wed morning, Aug 26, and said that one of the cultures from a swab taken during the laparotomy had developed a very-slow-to-appear growth. Normally, a culture will take 24 to 48 hours to show any growth, but this one had taken more than double that, and it was a particularly nasty strain to boot. More anti-biotics, and several visits from the nice folks in the Infectious Disease department.

Wed morning, Sept 2, Dr Therapondos came in with Dr Ghanekar, Dr Guillaude, Dr Rosina Perkins, and two other female doctors that I’d not previously met. Dr T said I needed to have a pick line installed, so that I could continue on the IV anti-biotics while at home, and I’d be going home, “either today or tomorrow”. (A pick line is an IV catheter that’s inserted into a major artery in the upper left arm. It’s threaded through the artery until it’s just above the heart, and can be left there for more than a month.) 
I said, “Well, I’d really appreciate it if you could send me home today. That way, I’ll be able to wake up with my lovely wife tomorrow, on the morning of our first wedding anniversary…” 
The women really liked that, and Dr Ghanekar did too; he said, “Well, we’d better make sure you get out of here today then.” So they did. We arrived at the condo (Betty Lou’s sister-in-law’s) around 1900 on Wed, Sept 2, and settled in quickly. I got about nine hours of sleep that night and woke up feeling like a million bucks. (Finally!) About an hour later I heard a jet flying low overhead and rushed (that’s a relative term) to the window to see what was going on. It was the U.S. Navy’s Blue Angels demo team, and they were doing their practice runs for the air show at the CNE on the coming weekend. It was awesome as they buzzed around the condo off and on for the next few hours. Betty Lou said, “I hope you appreciate how much trouble it was to get them here to celebrate your release from hospital, and our anniversary… especially on such short notice.” What a girl!

The next few days were good for the most part, but I was retaining more and more fluid as the days passed. My appetite dwindled, and I became lethargic, uncomfortable, and irritable. Monday afternoon, Sept 7, Betty Lou convinced me to let her take me to emerg. We took nothing with us, as we really didn’t expect them to keep me, but almost immediately they said I was going to be admitted. That was a little depressing, but they did get me a bed fairly quickly, so I didn’t have to wait around in emerg for too long. Back to the 7th floor, but this time I was in a very nice private room with a great view, and it was in a very quiet location too. Excellent!

They started doing tests right away and put me on more IV anti-biotics. Seems I had another infection, and was also still dealing with the after effects of the rejection. One of my liver enzyme numbers was way out of whack, and my WBC count was high. 

By Thurs, Sept 10, I was feeling much better and they discharged me once again. This time, we decided to go home to Pefferlaw, rather than to the condo. Betty Lou thought I’d be happier and more comfortable at home, and as usual, she was right. It was great to be home… I hadn’t been there in five and a half weeks! I missed my couch!

I had to be back in Toronto Monday morning, Sept 14, for clinic. While there, Dr Lilly said that he was pretty happy with the way things were going, but I still had the one elevated enzyme number (ALT), and my WBC was still high. He said he couldn’t conclusively explain it, but suspected that there had been a small bile leak shortly after the initial surgery. Even though the various anti-biotics etc had long since taken care of that, it could take a long time for things to settle down to normal levels again. The complications I’d been experiencing were likely just the residual effects of the bile leak.

I mostly spent the next week just resting and relaxing. Had to go into Newmarket Wednesday morning to get bloodwork done. On the way home we stopped at McD’s and got an Egg McMuffin and fresh squeezed orange juice. A little while later when we were almost home, I found myself babbling to Betty Lou about what a nice time I’d had. Did you get that? I thought it was a nice day out when we went to get blood drawn, then had a McMuffin and OJ during the sunny drive home! Wow. Five weeks in a hospital can really change your perspective and make you appreciate the little things… 

Monday morning, Sept 21, I was back at TGH for clinic, and all went well again. My ALT and WBC were still elevated, but substantially better than they had been. Dr Lilly decided to renew my anti-biotics for another 14 day course, and since I was showing steady improvement, to leave all else unaltered. 

Bilirubin count is one of the indicators of liver function; when bilirubin is elevated, it causes a person to appear jaundiced (that lovely yellowish tone in eyes and skin). Naturally, the higher the bilirubin count, the more jaundiced you get. For a couple of months before my surgery, Betty Lou had been saying that I was no longer yellow, I was now green; and she wasn’t far off. Normal range in a healthy person is between 2 and 18 umol/l. Right before my surgery, my bilirubin count was 482!! This past Monday it was 14!!! Awesome.

So as it sits now, I’m on the normal anti-rejection protocol, along with a couple of drugs to counter the side effects, painkillers, and supplements to help rebuild the bone and muscle mass that I’ve lost. I’m also on diuretics to aid in the reduction of the ascites (retained water) that can take up to 3 months to dissipate. That just leaves the anti-biotics that are taking care of any lingering bugs. 
I go to TGH once a week for bloodwork and clinic. Newmarket once a week for bloodwork; and a nurse comes to the house once a week to check me over and maintain my pick line. I try to get out for a walk at least once a day, and I’m constantly bugging Betty Lou to take me into town, even if it’s just to the grocery store. 

Meanwhile, I’m planning my escape. I think October’s pretty much a write off, but I do intend to be in the woods in early November… just when things are starting to get interesting! Can’t wait!!


----------



## Pierre Couture

Glad to see you back on your feet Nigel:thumb:


----------



## pintojk

glad to hear from ya Nigel, we'll come out soon and get your blind set up for you ..... it's almost turkey time :thumb:


----------



## cath8r

Great to hear things are going good Nigel! 
You'll lay a big one down this November for sure!


----------



## Guest

Nigel glad to see your up and around, just remember to keep those painkillers for when your better


----------



## cc46

wow Nigel, so happy to hear, we've never met but my warmest wishes to you and a speedy recovery, the woods are changing now and you'll enjoy november!


----------



## btmckay

Awesome news Nigel. Hope you arrow a big one this fall.
Brian


----------



## Broken Limb

*Best Wishes!*

Hey Nigel,
Haven't been on in a while, glad to hear your great news! I wish you continued success on your quest, stay positive as usual! I look forward to getting together for a hunt this season or next, it really doesn't matter.

Alex


----------



## araz2114

You ate at McDonalds??????ukey:ukey:

On a serious note... it is great to hear that you are up and around. We know you are a tough competitor and won't stay down for long. 

A special "thank you" to your wife and Pinto to keep us informed. Most of us don't have daily contact with you but as archers we are pretty tight knit and we try look after our own.

God speed Nigel!!!

Chris Priester


----------



## shakyshot

That is an amazing tale of triumph!

Good to here your up and around.

Hope to see you on the range next season!

Thoughts to you and yours.

Shawn


----------



## Rampant

Thanks for all the support guys... it's really meant a lot to me over the past months. It's been very comforting to know that people all over the world, and especially in Canada, have been keeping me in their thoughts and prayers. 
Thank You!


----------



## Rampant

araz2114 said:


> You ate at McDonalds??????ukey:ukey:
> 
> On a serious note... it is great to hear that you are up and around. We know you are a tough competitor and won't stay down for long.
> 
> A special "thank you" to your wife and Pinto to keep us informed. Most of us don't have daily contact with you but as archers we are pretty tight knit and we try look after our own.
> 
> God speed Nigel!!!
> 
> Chris Priester


Have you ever been to Keswick Chris? McD's is 5 star in a place like Keswick. Besides, you couldn't really mess up an Egg McMuffin could you?

see you out there

Nigel


----------



## Pidge

Good to see you back on your feet:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrs. Rampant

Hi Folks... just wanting to personally touch base with you all and send my apprecation and thanks for all your good wishes, positive energy and heart felt prayers. 
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
It's been quite the journey these last few months. Nigel's post on AT has surprised me. I have known he's been busy typing and putting the whole process into some kind of order and he's done a good job at relaying it all to you. 
I just wanted to add to his post and let you know that he has been amazing through these last few months especially in the times when he was so ill pre transplant and the 'hiccups' post transplant. Always kept his head and heart attached. In his post he shared that he walked to the window at the other end of the hall on that first post transplant day and he did, it was scary and overwhelming to watch him but he did it and what he didn't share was that as he stood there for 20 mins the tears gently and peacefully fell down his cheeks. He said to me, "Hon, we now have the rest of my life"... 
In our nights pre transplant as we shared our fears and our hopes for the future he said to me... "All I need is a liver and I'll do the rest". 
Then to be blessed with a liver from the Trillium Gift of Life programme, WOW what a miracle. What an incredible gift to be given... 
Friends, I just want to let all of you know that he has been through hell and he continues to stay true to his word. He is doing awesome. He continues to gain strength as he follows his new regimen which has changed our lives forever. He's looking forward to his ground blind experience this turkey and white tail season and has promised me to stay out of tree stands for a year.
I know those trees call to him daily and he has had to really focus on his healing and enjoy them from a distance. But I have no doubt in my mind and heart that next year's season will see him not only in his favourite spots high in the trees but also pulling his bow again and having great success.
To John Kenney I want to say, "THANK YOU my friend". You were a pillar of strength in those crazy days following transplant. Nigel always smiled when he saw you coming down the hall. For all your updates here and keeping folks in the know, thank you. You are wonderful and words really can't express how much you mean to the both of us. We look forward to seeing you soon. 
Blessings to all of you on Archery Talk and know that Nigel and I hold you all in our prayers as well. 
Betty Lou


----------



## ontario moose

*Mrs. R*

wow.. what a followup..



Nigel , I'm sure McD's surves up a better hamburger than the Daily Grill.. We all (6 of us after the OAA's last year) got thrown out because mine was undercooked and somehow that was my fault.. worked out better that the year before were all I got was a free pop for returning the frozen chicken.

I had to put that in to follow up Araz's comment!

I wish I could bring you up for a day to my grouse stomping grounds.. nothing like an easy ride on a durt road and plunking wild chickens to change your mind..

Gilles


----------



## Rampant

ontario moose said:


> wow.. what a followup..
> 
> I wish I could bring you up for a day to my grouse stomping grounds.. nothing like an easy ride on a durt road and plunking wild chickens to change your mind..
> 
> Gilles


Hi Gilles

If that's an invitation, sign me up. Just think how excited I'd be doing that if I thought bloodwork and a McMuffin was a nice day out! 

Nigel


----------



## Nudlebush

WOW... I just got caught up on your progress Nigel its been a while since I have visited AT.

From the pic you look no worse for wear.... I am very glad to hear how your're doing and I'm confident you will be in tip top shape real soon.

Take care and keep us posted, we love stories with happy endings.

Andy


----------



## peregrine82

As mini novels go this was a wonderful read(pun intended). Very glad to hear you are on the road to recovery, also good to see you got your new liver on my birthday. There is no doubt in my mind you will be back in the woods by November and whupping butt on next years 3D circuit.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Nigel, It is a blessing that one persons thoughtless gift keeps you with us, everyone should sign a donnor card.

My father was taken by a ruptured artery in his head 2 years ago. They used his liver, kidneys and eyes to save lives and give sight.

Stay well, good Hunting.

GA


----------



## GenesisAlpha

By thoughtless I mean thinking of others and not ourselves. 

GA


----------



## Rampant

GenesisAlpha said:


> Nigel, It is a blessing that one persons thoughtless gift keeps you with us, everyone should sign a donnor card.
> 
> My father was taken by a ruptured artery in his head 2 years ago. They used his liver, kidneys and eyes to save lives and give sight.
> 
> Stay well, good Hunting.
> 
> GA


Thanks Bob
I'd like to see changes made to the donor system... Ontario has one of the lowest percentages of signed donor cards in North America and the world. I'd like to see it changed so that everyone is automatically considered a potential donor when they get a driver's license, unless they sign a card indicating that they are not willing to donate.
If not for someone selflessly and generously signing their donor card, I'd be dead now. I'm forever thankful to that person and their family.
Sorry to hear about your father... it's my perception that it would be somewhat comforting to know that, in some way, your loved one is living on, and helping others to live on too. Would you agree with that?
Best wishes
Nigel


----------



## Grey Eagle

Rampant said:


> Thanks Bob
> I'd like to see changes made to the donor system... Ontario has one of the lowest percentages of signed donor cards in North America and the world. I'd like to see it changed so that everyone is automatically considered a potential donor when they get a driver's license, unless they sign a card indicating that they are not willing to donate.
> If not for someone selflessly and generously signing their donor card, I'd be dead now. I'm forever thankful to that person and their family.
> Sorry to hear about your father... it's my perception that it would be somewhat comforting to know that, in some way, your loved one is living on, and helping others to live on too. Would you agree with that?
> Best wishes
> Nigel



I have the utmost respect for anyone that signs that card. Both my wife and I are listed as donors. While I hope I slide into my grave old and abused, if circumstances dictate otherwise, I would hope I could make a difference.

Nigel, looking forward to cooking up a storm with you  Glad to see you posting again.

Cheers


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Nigel,

I hope to get up to see you and talk a bit about when I contacted you.

I am so proud of my father as it took him years to agree to the donnor issue. At first he was against it. Both Sandy and I are Blood donnors, on the Bone Marrow Registery and we both sign our Organ Donation Cards. I would talk to him every year at Moose camp about it. About 5 years ago he agreed it was the right thing to do.

He is and always will be a Hero in my eyes. To those that recieved the organs I know that they would see him that way also. You are right he lives on in them.

Bob


----------



## badenoch123

Glad to hear you are up and around, we have been keeping tabs on your progress. We wish you all the best in your recovery. Our prayers are with you and your family. Take care Nigel.


----------



## Crashman

Wow, I have been away for a few months and I had no idea you were not well Nigel. I am truely happy to hear that you are on the road to recovery and I hope to have the pleasure of shooting with you again. 

I agree with your idea about organ donation, I am a blood donor, I have signed my donor card, and I am on the bone marrow registry. 

My best wishes to a continued recovery, and good luck this fall.

Peter Ray.


----------



## shakyshot

Hey Nigel. Hope you will be getting out into that blind soon.
The weather seams to be turning in the right direction.
Hope things have been going well for you guys.
My gangs doin good on the deer front. My wife got the first one,nice big Doe.
Father in law got a nice little 8 point and I got me a nice 6.
Now I'm hoping to arrow a nice trophy like the ones you have posted on AT in the past.

Any how hope your doing well and hope to see you sometime on the range.

Shawn


----------



## shakyshot

Hit em hard nigel!


----------



## Rampant

*Goin' hunting...*

Well, I was back in the darn hospital two weeks ago with a fever of 38.6. They kept me in for 5 days, flooding me with anti-biotics, which they continued for another 9 days after I left the hospital. I had nurses coming to the house three times a day, giving me two different IV anti-biotics 5 times a day on two different pumps. I was hooked up to one pump or the other 24 hrs a day. Just about drove me bonkers! 
The IVs finished this past Wednesday, then on Friday I got into one of my spots and set up 2 natural ground blinds. (The walk in and out over rough ground was the toughest part.) 

I was finally able to draw and shoot the crossbow yesterday. Had a hard time getting it all the way back, and ended up shortening the cocking aid by about 5 inches. Now I have to pull the string back by hand a bit to be able to get the second hook of the cocking aid onto it, then I can just barely get the string back far enough to latch. Accuracy was good after a slight adjustment so I'm all set in that department. 
*I'll be hunting this afternoon!*

Guess I'd better finish getting my gear ready if that's the plan... :smile:

Good luck to all

Nigel

PS... Will do Shawn!


----------



## cath8r

So...... any luck?


----------



## Rampant

*so close...*



cath8r said:


> So...... any luck?


Well, I blew a good chance at a really nice 140ish buck Sunday evening. Had him as close as 30 yards but couldn't quite close the deal. I'm a bit rusty yet, but I know where he lives. :smile:


----------



## shakyshot

I haven't seen a deer in 3 weeks!

I'd love to see a 140 isher or a doe,ora faun for that matter!

Hope the corn comes off soon!!


----------



## D.jeasp

I have missing icons and alignment problems. The site is SLOWER than molasses most days.

Is this problem unique to me?


----------



## pintojk

Rampant said:


> Well, I blew a good chance at a really nice 140ish buck Sunday evening. Had him as close as 30 yards but couldn't quite close the deal. I'm a bit rusty yet, but I know where he lives. :smile:


cool, been gone for a few weeks and glad to hear you're out hunting again Nigel ..... post up pics once the deed is done :becky:


----------



## 3D-GURU

Oh, he is out again, for sure!!! I was out for a walk in the bush with him Friday, and he is doing great!!!! I had a hard time keeping up with him.

I am sure he will have one on the ground very soon!!

Rob


----------



## cheaplaughs

*deer hunt*

any luck yet on your deer hunting nigel


----------



## Rampant

cheaplaughs said:


> any luck yet on your deer hunting nigel


Hi Guys and Gals
This is a bit overdue, but yes, I got a deer with the crossbow the same day Bernie posted this question. Nothing big, but some nice meat in the freezer. That buck I was after will be bigger this year!

Today I went to YCB and shot a compound for the first time in 11 1/2 months. I had fun but I'm really out of shape! Had a very hard time holding steady, but hit a few X, so I should be able to make at least a small contribution at the Colby Breast Cancer shoot this weekend.
Good luck to everyone that's going... See you there!

Nigel


----------



## cath8r

Good to hear Nigel!


----------



## DarkWolf

It was good to see the two of you at YCB and the shoot this past weekend. Oh, and thanks for the help with the string... Sooner or later, I might just get one right... LOL. 


Shawn


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Hi Nigel I hope your doing better. Prayers from us over here.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Hey Nigel, how are you? I hope all is well.

I have a small favour to ask. Please if it is not a good time to respond or you can PM me.

Sandy(my spouse) works at a long term care and one of the people she works with just had a friend go through a liver transplant done about a month ago.

Liver is doing well but she is still battling various problems and a depressed state. Is this normal and I know from the reading I did it takes some time to get back to a level degree of health. Did you find other health issues became evident after length of time post transplant.

The friend cares and is very worried about the women and is looking for some insight. 

I appoligize if this is wrong to ask in an open forum but seeing you have been open about your experience on this and it has opened a lot of our eyes my hope was you could share some long term information.

Again, I hope all is well and God Bless.

Bob 

I relayed your PM, Thank You for all your willingness to help.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rampant

Hi Bob

I think that after only a month your friend is likely experiencing a pretty normal recovery. How long did they keep her in the hospital for after the surgery? My recovery has been on the very bad end of the scale; I was in hospital for 6 weeks after the surgery, it was supposed to have been 10 days. Six months later, I still have pain every day, I've been re-hospitalized 3 times, had an episode of rejection, multiple infections, and I too have been battling depression. Please don't in any way let her think that she can expect to experience the same things I have. My recovery has been nowhere near typical. I'm just suggesting letting her know that she's doing well; she's likely on the opposite end of the scale to me. 

Initially I was doing better than anyone ever had. The docs told me that I was the first person ever to be up and walking around the day after the surgery. Then the complications started, and I began experiencing a very slow and frustrating recovery, and it's been a real battle ever since.
However, I'm still here and I'm not planning on checking out anytime soon! 

The last 3 weeks or so have been pretty rough, but I had 5 appointments with 4 different doctors this week, and I have 3 appointment with 2 more doctors next week. Things are definitely on an upward trend right now, and I feel like we're really starting to get things sorted out. I started a new med 10 days ago, and just today I was restarted on a medication that I stopped taking 5 weeks ago, and so far I feel pretty good. I've been weaning myself off the pain meds since I got out of the hospital, and right now I'm usually using only one capsule per day of the weakest dosage available.

I've been doing some light weight training, and lots of walking... mainly on streets, but I've finally been able to get into the woods for a couple of shed hunts. That's exciting for me! I've walked 6 and 8 km a couple of times, and 4 hours in the woods the other day. I intend to be back to making a string or two very shortly.

It's been a rough road, but the alternative was being dead for the past 6 months. Can't chase big bucks if yer dead. 

Betty Lou has a friend whose husband waited years for a liver. He finally got the call to get to the hospital for the surgery, they had a match for him. Five hours into the surgery he died. 

SO..... every day's a good day. They're all beautiful, whether it's hot, cold raining, snowing, windy... I don't care. They're all beautiful. Also, I now have 2 birthdays. My original one, and August 5, 2009.

Tell your friend to start making plans to do the things she'd have regretted never doing if she hadn't been able to get the surgery. Many people don't get this second chance. 

Anyone that would like to talk about any similar situation is welcome to call me at any time. 
705 437-3959

Best wishes to all
Nigel


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Nigel, thank you so much for your support. In understanding what your experience is during this fight for life and your willingness to share that which is not what many can bring themselves to do. Both you and Betty Lou have put yourselves out there to bring attention to such a gift that we all can possibly give by signing our donour cards and making our famillies aware of our wishes. God Bless you and Betty Lou.

I passed the message on to her friend and family, I know your strength will bring strength to her as she faces recovery.

I wanted to see you at the Colby shoot but I had to move my daughter from TO to Ottawa for a new job she took.

Thank You Again, Thank You for the person that signed the card and gave the gift that keeps you with us.

Bob


----------



## Rampant

GenesisAlpha said:


> Thank You Again, Thank You for the person that signed the card and gave the gift that keeps you with us.
> 
> Bob


Yes, that's where the biggest thank you belongs... with the caring person that signed a donor card so that a complete stranger might benefit. *Whoever, wherever you are; thank you so much to you and your family!*

Nigel

PS... Would have been nice to see you at Colby Bob, but we'll get the chance somewhere along the way. See you


----------



## Rampant

*Good news, Bad news...*

Good news first... All these appointments I've been having the past 2 weeks have really had some positive results! I feel immeasurably better, and the chronic pain is all but gone. As I mentioned previously, I've been doing some light weight training, shooting, walking, etc, but today was my best day yet. First, I had my most intense weight session since the surgery, and even did some ab work. Then I went out for my first run since, doing 3 km worth of wind sprints. Then I did a 3 km pack march with a 55 pound pack. 
It made me feel like an athlete again! Still need about 25 pounds more muscle back though, and I should be plenty tired tomorrow.

Bad news... My prior condition really affected my eyesight. Post surgery, they've said it should gradually improve some... but maybe not. Five years ago I'd never met anyone that had more acute vision than myself. I've been having pains in my eyes, so the docs ordered a full eye exam. Turns out my eyes are structurally as healthy as a 20 year old, but I do need glasses now. Badly. I barely escaped without having my drivers license restricted! So I've tried on about a million pair in the last few days. Lots of choices... lots of options... lots of money! Ho-la! I had no idea!

I just thought of more good news... once I can see again, I expect my 3D scores will show a big improvement. That'll be okay.

Nigel

PS... I know... blah, blah... but I'm excited!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Rampant said:


> Good news first... All these appointments I've been having the past 2 weeks have really had some positive results! I feel immeasurably better, and the chronic pain is all but gone. As I mentioned previously, I've been doing some light weight training, shooting, walking, etc, but today was my best day yet. First, I had my most intense weight session since the surgery, and even did some ab work. Then I went out for my first run since, doing 3 km worth of wind sprints. Then I did a 3 km pack march with a 55 pound pack.
> It made me feel like an athlete again! Still need about 25 pounds more muscle back though, and I should be plenty tired tomorrow.
> 
> Bad news... My prior condition really affected my eyesight. Post surgery, they've said it should gradually improve some... but maybe not. Five years ago I'd never met anyone that had more acute vision than myself. I've been having pains in my eyes, so the docs ordered a full eye exam. Turns out my eyes are structurally as healthy as a 20 year old, but I do need glasses now. Badly. I barely escaped without having my drivers license restricted! So I've tried on about a million pair in the last few days. Lots of choices... lots of options... lots of money! Ho-la! I had no idea!
> 
> I just thought of more good news... once I can see again, I expect my 3D scores will show a big improvement. That'll be okay.
> 
> Nigel
> 
> PS... I know... blah, blah... but I'm excited!


Working as an ER nurse and EMT, it is always hugely encouraging to see the "other side" of someone's decision to donate.

Best of wishes to your hunting, and most important, keep up the good work on your improving health.


----------



## JDoupe

Really....it should be that everyone is a doner and you sign a card if you don't want to.

I know some places a re like that and it should be that way every where. I'm not saying that you have to donate....just that if you make the decision not not to....you need to sign a card.

Good to hear about your recovery. I had a family member go through transplant and I know what it can be like. Lucky for us, she has been on the good end of things after the first 3-4 weeks.

Good luck in the future and I hope to meet you at a 3D shoot some time soon.

J.


----------



## shakyshot

Great to hear the good news Nigel!

Hope to see you out on the range this summer.

It's always nice when something possative is posted in an utherwise unpossative world.

Shawn


----------



## Rampant

*So far, so good.*

Hi All
I hope everyone's enjoying this warm weather as much as I am! I sure didn't have much tolerance for the cold after the surgery.

Well, 2010 has been the best turkey season I've ever had. Two nice Toms in three hunts. I'm hoping that the trend continues, into the best deer season I've ever had.:smile: (2007 will be tough to beat)

Anyway, 
Tom #1 had a 9 7/8" beard with 3/4" spurs
Tom #2 had an 8 7/8" beard with 1" spurs.

Feels very strange to be done already. The earliest I ever shot my second bird before was.... well, the last day of the season, 2006. I've never killed one with a gun.

Good luck to anyone that's still after them!

Nigel


----------



## Nudlebush

*turkey's*

Hey Nige, well done.

I hope your feeling as well as you look.

Hopefully see you this summer at a shoot.Andy:teeth:


----------



## Rampant

Howdy all

Seems this thread is long overdue for an update!

Tomorrow will mark the one year anniversary of my release from hospital after my surgery. What a year! The first six or seven months dragged by horribly slowly, with complication after complication, and near constant pain and discomfort. Since then the time has just flown by unbelievably quickly! I can't believe it's September already.

My health's been good through the summer, and I've managed to gain back another 10 pounds of muscle, so I'm only about 15 shy of my goal now. I was scheduled for another small surgery this coming Friday, September 3, but I've had it postponed for a while. Betty Lou suggested the postponement so that I wouldn't miss another hunting season. What a girl!
I've been out scouting and getting stands ready, and I have a really good feeling about this season... I only got into one of my best spots twice last year, so it should be awesome!

I'm back to a compound, which I've been shooting pretty regularly through the summer. It's an APA X2 XV and it's sweet! At 54# it's chuckin my hunting arrows at 285fps. I know these bows take a lot of stick over some of their features, and in the past I've been as guilty of this as anyone, but they really do shoot well. Two years ago I borrowed one for a week and shot my highest ever indoor score with it on the third day I had it. 300 with 58x. For some reason, they hold very steady for me. I'll post pictures of it some time after deer season opens.

Anyway, thanks to everyone that's supported and encouraged me through this; I wish you all a safe, fun, and successful fall.

Nigel


----------



## shakyshot

That's great to hear Nigel!

Best of luck this season and all the best.

Shawn


----------



## cheaplaughs

how did it go today nigel


----------



## GenesisAlpha

So good to hear that things are going better, good luck this hunting season and I agree it is a special woman that makes time for you to go hunting.:smile:

Bob


----------



## Rampant

Thanks guys!

Shawn and Bernie; it was good to see you both at Royal City last Sunday. (Where were you Bob?? Have to catch you at the next one!)

I wound up third in what used to be Bowhunter Unlimited. What a fun day! I shot with my buddy Mike Lao, and my good friend Lee Nilsen, who hadn't planned to shoot and was just meeting me at the club while in the area visiting family. He didn't have a bow with him, but at the last minute we decided we could both shoot my APA. Trouble is, he shoots left handed, and that's how he shot my right handed bow! Also, I only took 3 arrows with me, so we ran out of ammo on the double shot at the two moose. The bull was our eighth, and the cow was our ninth target. Lee hit the stake tube in the bull's body and we were down to two arrows.

On our 24th target, a 36 yard deer, Lee shot first and pinwheeled it. I stepped up and said, 'Watch this, I'm going to smash my own arrow.' Mike and Lee laughed, but then Lee stopped laughing when I shot a vane off the arrow he'd been using. Poor Lee shot the next seven targets with the two vaned arrow, then hit another stake tube and we were down to one arrow. 
'I guess I'm done,' he said.
'No you're not,' I replied, 'we can both use this one. Whoever shoots first runs and gets it for the other guy.'
'What if I wreck it? he asked.
'Then we start throwing rocks,' I said.

So that's how we finished the day, and we weren't even the last group in. Even after all that, Lee was only a few points behind me at the end. Awesome day!


I just got back this evening from bear hunting with Lee. I passed up two average bears, and missed a monster.:sad: It was a fairly long shot. Lee described it as a chip shot but it really wasn't. It was around ten and a half yards, which I think puts it more in the realm of a six inch putt. I have no excuse. :embara: 
Well, it looked like a really big bear, but maybe it was really skinny with very long hair....? Unfortunately, Lee got excellent video footage of the whole sorry episode. We're not friends any more.


----------



## pauljb

You look much better.

Paul


----------



## foxyhb45

Nigel,
Thanks for sharing your story.I was given this link this morning & have spent most of the morning at work logging in & reading all of the above,I didn't get much work done.
Nigel its good to see another man being forced to go to hospital by his wife there is no way i'm going on my own accord.An old Polish friend had a good saying 'If you must ,you must' this helped her get thru ww2 as a prisoner in Germany,so I suppose in the end if you must you must!
Nigel I notice you hunt Deer,I've spent a few years hunting & now we have Sambar coming up to our back door & eating the Rose bushes,my wife wont let any one hunt them but she is now starting to change her mind.
I have a few photos of a Moose we called up when we visited N.B last year . I dont know how to load them here but I can email please email me. [email protected].


----------



## Rampant

pauljb said:


> You look much better.
> 
> Paul


Thank you.


----------



## Rampant

foxyhb45 said:


> Nigel,
> Thanks for sharing your story.I was given this link this morning & have spent most of the morning at work logging in & reading all of the above,I didn't get much work done.
> Nigel its good to see another man being forced to go to hospital by his wife there is no way i'm going on my own accord.An old Polish friend had a good saying 'If you must ,you must' this helped her get thru ww2 as a prisoner in Germany,so I suppose in the end if you must you must!
> Nigel I notice you hunt Deer,I've spent a few years hunting & now we have Sambar coming up to our back door & eating the Rose bushes,my wife wont let any one hunt them but she is now starting to change her mind.
> I have a few photos of a Moose we called up when we visited N.B last year . I dont know how to load them here but I can email please email me. [email protected].


Well Harold, I've never thought about planting rose bushes to attract deer but maybe I'll give it a try. Could start a whole new trend in food plots, plus it produces its own cover scent! 

It amazes me that this thread has garnered the attention of people all over the world. Quite humbling really. Email coming...


----------



## cath8r

Any luck with the deers Nigel?


----------



## Irish Sitka

Nigel,
Just found this thread today and just want to wish you well from Ireland.
I have good friends in Toronto, nice city and beautiful country.
Continue enjoying it.
Frank.


----------



## Rampant

cath8r said:


> Any luck with the deers Nigel?


Plenty of luck so far... not much of it good. I think I used up all my good luck last year.  Was at full draw on a nice 10 pointer at 15 yards but he was quartering to. Didn't give me the shot I wanted. He'll be bigger next year unless he slips up in the next 3 weeks. Been a really strange year. I've been seeing more people than deer in all my spots.
How have you been making out Rob?


----------



## Rampant

Irish Sitka said:


> Nigel,
> Just found this thread today and just want to wish you well from Ireland.
> I have good friends in Toronto, nice city and beautiful country.
> Continue enjoying it.
> Frank.


Thanks very much Frank! I'll be around to enjoy things for a wee while yet!
Nigel


----------



## cath8r

I'm sure you'll get another chance at something Nigel. This cold snap is gonna keep alot of guys out of the woods. Hopefully you can get onto a down-wind staging area off of a cornfield. I think thats gonna be the ticket if any of your spots are set-up like that. Mine aern't... 
I scored on an o.k. buck on halloween night and managed to graze a doe a few weeks ago. The deer have gone nocturnal in my neck of the woods on me and have just plain left some of my spots. I'm just dying to get one more in the freezer and have the urge to go in full-on coyote mode shortly. Just want one more in the freezer first. 
Go kill'em killer!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter

Nigel Glad to hear you are doing so well, I am sure you will back whacking those big bucks before long, if the old shoulder holds out this year maybe we will meet up.

Hope to see you soon, Chris.


----------



## Rampant

Thanks Rob and Chris... I'll let you know how it goes. This type of weather does seem too help concentrate deer movement doesn't it?!
See you out and about next year!

Nigel


----------

